# Ekiga (e softphone in generale) [RISOLTO]

## ramiel

Ciao,

ho  un problema con ekiga.Ho "smascherato" l'ebuild ma al momento di installarlo mi dice che la versione di pwlib non è esatta...ma io ho installata esattamente la versione che chiede lui.Idee?

O comuqnue vorrei fare un sondaggio: quale softphone usate sotto linux..in pratica fin'ora non mi ha funzionato nessuno (uso voipstunt come sip provider).L'unico sembrava twinkle ma in quel caso l'audio è più che pessimo...

Forza dite la vostra!

RamielLast edited by ramiel on Thu Jun 15, 2006 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

per quanto riguarda pwlib non saprei dirti, prova a controllare di non avere più versioni installate e al massimo prova a reinstallarlo.

per quanto riguarda i softphone, fino alla versione 2.0.0 di ekiga tutto mi funzionava perfettamente, ora che l'ho aggiornato devo ancora controllarlo, ma Damien Sandras dovrebbe aver sistemato un bel po' di bachi, soprattutto per quanto riguarda alsa, almeno fin'ora in mailing list non si vedono più i problemi di cui ci si lamentava con la minor version precedente.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il sondaggio è OT sul forum principale... per certe cose c'è il forum di discussione...

non continuate con il sondaggio su questo thread altrimenti mi tocca chiuderlo   :Wink: 

(potete ovviamente continuare per risolvere il problema con l'ebuild)

----------

## ramiel

Non voleva essere un sondaggio nel vero senso della parola,ma solo capire se esiste un'alternativa (funzionante) ad ekiga.

se poi lo si vuole intendere come sondaggio,vabbè,allora lasciamolo perdere,in caso ne aprirò uno nel forum di discussione!

Per l'ebuild invece ho risolto io.E necessario eliminare ogni versione di pwlib (anche se emerge ti assicura che è installata quella corretta) e poi riemergere ekiga che si occuperà di emergere la giusta libreria pwlib per via dell dipendenza.

Ciao a tutti!

Ramiel

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Non voleva essere un sondaggio nel vero senso della parola,ma solo capire se esiste un'alternativa (funzionante) ad ekiga.

 

Questa appunto mi pare una discussione   :Wink: 

Se hai risolto edita il primo post e metti il tag [risolto] al titolo   :Wink: 

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> E necessario eliminare ogni versione di pwlib (anche se emerge ti assicura che è installata quella corretta) e poi riemergere ekiga che si occuperà di emergere la giusta libreria pwlib per via dell dipendenza.

 

Per me no, tra l'altro per via della dipendenza mi riemerge sempre la stessa versione di pwlib (1.10.5). Ho lo stesso problema anch'io, mim dice che la mia versione di pwlib non supporta ldap ma nell'emergere pwlib io ho settato la use flag ldap e il pacchetto ce l'ha. Come risolvere?

----------

## Chetto

Nessuno ha da darmi qualche consiglio? Revdep-rebuild -X mi emerge anche ekiga e quindi devo risolvere.   :Sad: 

----------

## Chetto

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha da darmi qualche consiglio? Revdep-rebuild -X mi emerge anche ekiga e quindi devo risolvere.  

 

Vedi la mia ultima risposta nel topic dei problemi di aggiornamento di expat. Continuiamo di là il discorso, penso sia meglio  :Cool: 

----------

## al1ta

cosa ti dice facendo un emerge -pv ekiga

????

----------

